# Would he do it?



## Lennon0740 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello my German Shepherd dog is very timid and sometimes it worries me that he's too timid and that if the time comes he wouldn't strike an aggressor and/or me and my wife often wonder what would he do if we were in need of help and/or the German Shepherd to attack my question is you do you think he would do this as he very timid and laid back ...or should I not worry he will know true fear from us an attack? Reason I ask we've had tree trimmers going door to door and hanging out next door ...I was outside earlier today while my gsd was inside ,he was looking out the window the whole time ...wonder I needed him would he come ? Even if thru an window witch I hope he would never and hurt himself ..but again would he surprise me ? I say no but my wife swears he would please help me here


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Nah probably not going to happen. The smell of expressed anal gland might be enough to drive your assailant away but not likely.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I would say no. But I would also not be one to rely on my dog to protect me. If I wanted a dog to protect me, I would have gotten a trained personal protection dog. I would rather my pet dog not be willing to just bite someone. That's just asking for a lawsuit and possibly euthanization.


----------



## Lennon0740 (Mar 12, 2014)

Trust me I don't have and or relay on him to protect me , as I'm a trained police officer ,..but more or less wanted to know if he knew I was in danger would he react or do nothing more or less


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

Both my boys are very loving dogs and have never seen the slightest form of aggression from either of them towards anyone or anything BUT a couple months ago my teenage son got in a argument with someone at the park a couple blocks away. Long story short these two boys ( aka punks from different neighborhood who other people have had problems with too) show up on my porch calling my son out. So I told my son to sit down and I went out ( now I'm 5'9 / 195 lbs, not fat and have military training, not to mention both side neighbors are LEO's ) . I asked them to drop it and just leave politely. The whole time my dogs are being quite just watching this. When I turned around to go back in the house my neighbor who was doing yard work and who is one our local police said one of the boys made a aggressive lunge towards my back. Before I knew it my oldest dog Diego ( 2 yrs, 95 lbs ) was out and in full your screwed mode. Luckily he stopped right next to me, low growl, hackles blaring, etc. But I swear the kid pooped himself. After they left he was right back to his big baby self.That has been the only time I've ever seen him like that but have no doubts about his loyalty / protective nature.


----------



## cltyus (Feb 8, 2014)

I wouldn't necessarily want my dog to, but I'd like him to be willing to


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Lennon0740 said:


> my question is you do you think he would do this as he very timid and laid back ...


Explain what you mean by 'timid and laid back'.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I also am trained in a lot of different self defense, military police, private security, maximum security prison, plus anyone would have to get through my husband and several different forms and escalations of self defense to get close enough to harm me. However, even though Gunther is a big teddy bear I have no doubt he would protect me if it came down to it. I had my doubts before but yesterday someone was yelling to me, not at me, and waving their arms. Gunther sat by my side on alert. This person was not a threat to me but Gunther wasn't jumping to any conclusions either.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

cltyus said:


> I wouldn't necessarily want my dog to, but I'd like him to be willing to



Me neither, i'd be afraid they have a gun or knife and he gets hurt. 

But know he would would warm my heart. Contradictions))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennon0740 (Mar 12, 2014)

lennyb said:


> Both my boys are very loving dogs and have never seen the slightest form of aggression from either of them towards anyone or anything BUT a couple months ago my teenage son got in a argument with someone at the park a couple blocks away. Long story short these two boys ( aka punks from different neighborhood who other people have had problems with too) show up on my porch calling my son out. So I told my son to sit down and I went out ( now I'm 5'9 / 195 lbs, not fat and have military training, not to mention both side neighbors are LEO's ) . I asked them to drop it and just leave politely. The whole time my dogs are being quite just watching this. When I turned around to go back in the house my neighbor who was doing yard work and who is one our local police said one of the boys made a aggressive lunge towards my back. Before I knew it my oldest dog Diego ( 2 yrs, 95 lbs ) was out and in full your screwed mode. Luckily he stopped right next to me, low growl, hackles blaring, etc. But I swear the kid pooped himself. After they left he was right back to his big baby self.That has been the only time I've ever seen him
> like that but have no doubts about his loyalty / protective nature.


My boy is them same way laid back has never showed aggression even though he loves barking our neighbor dogs he's really never show aggression towards another human, but I'm with others I like just to know the possibility that you know that laid-back temperateness is not going deter him and a real scenario


----------



## Lennon0740 (Mar 12, 2014)

Lilie said:


> Explain what you mean by 'timid and laid back'.


Just seems that he's a very laid-back and the fact that he's pretty quiet guy big baby towards me but me and my wife had the argument that he wouldn't do nothing I still stand by that I believe he may not she swears that he would protect the family when needed and the timid nature is not going to deter him ..


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Very few dogs are suitable for relying upon in the moment of need to exact violence on a person on your request. Very few. And fear is an unforgivable sin in a protection dog. 

The only way to know for sure is to train it, and then test it.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

he wont dogs that usually do come through for their owners (again not always written in stone) are dogs that have been bred for it, like bred for personal protection or police patrol work that come from parents who had nice fight drive, dogs that dont have a problem being civil

most dogs are not going to do much other than bark these days 

Its not always the case t ho sometimes a dog can suprise you, but a lot will put on a show if they think their owners are in trouble, by mean protecting i mean biting and ripping up the bad guy with their teeth mouth which involves blood to save their owner, a dog that barks at the bad guy or growl? I think a lot of dogs will do that, they do what they can in a bad situation. Many would probably even show teeth doesnt mean they are going to go in a all out bloody fight for their owner taking chunks of skin out of the bad guy and ripping him up.


Training helps master what the dog had to begin with, if the dog didnt have it in them from the start i would not bother with training. A dog that has it in them like a strong civil side would probably bite and tear up the bad guy a bit even without training but i dont think they will stay in a fight for long like a trained dog will.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

The only way to know is to test it, and that occurs during training.

Depending on age, and how you’ve raised him (what kind of manners you’ve taught him), it’s likely he won’t do much. A lot of times, when you teach a dog it can’t mouth, and you don’t play tugging games, don’t really teach the dog that sometimes putting your mouth on something is okay (lots of people don’t allow their dog to put anything but food and tennis balls in their mouths) they might have learned that they shouldn’t bite anything. It’s kind of why a lot of people are told to not tug with your dog, or if you do play tug, you never let your dog win…it’s to show the dog that the human is superior. Well…if you keep showing your dog how much stronger people are than it, why would it challenge a human in a fight?

Your dog’s biggest strength in a “real scenario” is the deterrent factor. They have an amazing ability to deter people from committing a crime and prevent a fight because a lot of people don’t understand that most dogs probably won’t do anything if you actually challenge them. Even with the knowledge that most dogs won’t react aggressively…I know I would not personally go at a GSD and risk the chance that I’m going at the 1 out of 100 that would actually bite/fight me.


----------



## Deno (Apr 3, 2013)

A timid dog can't be relied on. 

Good dogs are born, not made, love and enjoy yours for what he is.

Get him a high drive Alpha little brother.

Even a good dog has to be trained well to be relied on.


----------

